# Trudnoća i porod > Nakon poroda >  jednu frisku mamu trazi RTL - male kilaze :LOL:

## ivarica

dakle, hitno trebaju jednu mamu koja nije dobila puno kila u trudnoci i kasnije, nakon poroda, je bila na svojoj kilazi

ako neka od vas hoce, molim da mi se javi danas, sto prije, na 091 586 3717

----------


## leonisa

jel dojenje iskljucivi razlog mrsavljenja?  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

mislim da nema veze dojenje s ovim pozivom novinarke
ali ne bi bilo viska spomenuti   :Grin:

----------


## inga

Ja sam takva, a sad imam kila kao u osnovnoj skoli, jedno 5, 6 manje nego prije trudnoce. Samo sam predaleko i ne mogu sad u Zg.   :Smile:  
A jos i dojim.
Nadam se da ce se javiti netko blizi.

----------


## ivarica

ako s ene javi i ako rtl ima kamene u SB daj mi pliz kontakt na pp

----------


## iridana2666

Ja imam 48 kg, u obje trudnoće dobila 9 i u roku od 2 tj spala na 46 (nisam dojila). Ista kolaža od 6-og osnovne, ali ja sam u SZ Hr  :/

----------


## iridana2666

kolaža=kilaža   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivarica

iridiana, jel jos uvijek vazi?
ajde mi poslaji broj telefona u privatnoj poruci, pliz

----------


## Yuna

I ja sam friška mama male kilaže  8)

----------


## seni

a sto je poanta  mame male kilaze?
mislim o cemu bi trebala biti emisija?

----------

